# What is this in the hole?



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

At Weikiva State park. I’ve seen a lot of endangered gopher tortoises there. Does this look like s tortoise face?


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Startingover said:


> At Weikiva State park. I’ve seen a lot of endangered gopher tortoises there. Does this look like s tortoise face?
> View attachment 713156


Looks like a frog or toad to me.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

I'll go with frog.

Hole not wide enough for a turtle.

Great picture either way.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Does this look like s tortoise face


LOL

If it is a tortoise you should help him out, cause he is STUCK IN THERE


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> LOL
> 
> If it is a tortoise you should help him out, cause he is STUCK IN THERE


I know they’re big but I thought maybe he had a big back door and that was just a window. I don’t know their construction habits. 😉

Or it could’ve been a landslide and he was clawing his way out.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Noodle him.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Startingover said:


> What is this in the hole?



I know better than to play that game! 🤣


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gecko? Big eyes.


----------

